
“How to Live Without Google” - axiomdata316
“How to Live Without Google” @duckduckgo https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@duckduckgo&#x2F;google-alternatives-e6b3d8f40de2
======
Caveman_Coder
TLDR:

Google Search -> DuckDuckGo (free)

Gmail, Calendar & Contacts -> FastMail (paid)

YouTube -> Vimeo (free with paid options)

Google Maps -> Apple Maps (free), OpenStreetMap (free)

Google Drive -> Resilio Sync (free with paid options)

Android -> iOS (paid)

Google Chrome -> Safari (free), Firefox (free), Brave (free)

Blogger -> Ghost (paid), WordPress (free with paid options)

Google Hangouts -> Zoom (free with paid options), appear.in (free with paid
option)

Google Allo -> Signal (free)

~~~
akulbe
For Gmail, I'd add [http://mailinabox.email](http://mailinabox.email) (free)

------
mattbgates
That link you provided does not work.

A few years ago when I was pissed at Google for a penalization (seriously,
when you get penalized, and you are using Google's search on your website, it
doesn't work), so I had switched to DuckDuckGo for a while for my search
engine. And eventually I went back to just using good ol' PHP & MySQL for
search.

Anyways, in a fit of rage, I had come up with a list of alternatives as well
to get away from Google. Love-hate relationship with Google since they do
provide most of the traffic. So we're on good terms again.. but Google decides
your trends.. some months they may send me 200-300 visitors a day, and others
up to 600.

[http://confessionsoftheprofessions.com/alternatives-using-
go...](http://confessionsoftheprofessions.com/alternatives-using-google/)

------
RUG3Y
I'm using DDG, ProtonMail, locally saved documents (because I don't need the
cloud for the stuff I'm doing), Firefox Developer Edition, which has gotten so
much better recently that I don't miss Chrome. Blogs/ personal websites are
are static sites on Github pages or similar services. I have a crappy old
iPhone4.

------
sigjuice
Google Search hardly ever finds the stuff I'm looking for these days, so I'm
relying on it less and less.

I can't quite figure out how to give up Gmail. It has been my primary email
address since Gmail launched. Also, my Gmail address is my Apple ID and that
is set in stone AFAICT.

~~~
stephenr
you can change your Apple ID if it's a non-apple (mac, me or iCloud domains)
email

[https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT202667](https://support.apple.com/en-
us/HT202667)

------
elroncio
[https://prism-break.org](https://prism-break.org)

------
simsalabeam
recently i've installed duck duck go as default search engine in mozilla
browser, I need to change my behaviour first before totally move on.

------
miguelrochefort
Unless you're living in a place where Google is not available (i.e., China),
why would you try to live without Google?

